# Not so perfect weather turns in to good night



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Against my better judgement went last night. Met with cloudy water and east wind but after midnight the floundering was outstanding. almost all I got were in real shallow water almost against the bank.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice mess of flatties there....way to hang in there and get the job done!!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

The wader strikes again. Good ones.


----------



## IGIG2 (Oct 12, 2008)

I hear ya!!!!You are straight on fire!!!Congrats and keep the posts coming. Looks like there may be break in the weather next week might have to give it a try myself.:bowdown:clap


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Fine mess of flat fish...:clap



:letsdrink


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn fine mess there!!!!


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

very nice mess of fish.


----------



## bulminnow (Oct 11, 2007)

God help us if you get boat.......Way to go!!!!!!!!! Nice Pics are these Fl. or Miss.flatties ???


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

alabama


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Some pretty nice looking flatties you got there man! Alabama must be holding them all right now. Once the water clears a bit more, maybe we can share some pics like that with you! Great job!


----------

